

UberTwitter and Twidroyd Suspended for Policy Violations - hornokplease
http://support.twitter.com/articles/452648-i-m-having-problems-logging-in-to-ubertwitter-or-twidroyd

======
bradleyjoyce
For this to be respectable on Twitter's part, they should have outlined what
policy violations were committed.

As someone who has a number of twitter apps, all this does is make me feel
even _more_ afraid of twitter's increasingly hostile attitude toward their
developer community

~~~
abraham
Twitter has always held policy violations close to their chest. I have seen
numerous complaints from developers about lack of clarification.

------
hornokplease
Coincidental timing? Twitter is also running a Promoted Trend for
@TwitterMobile today:

 _Searching for an official Twitter app? Search no more! All our apps can be
found here, in one pretty place:<http://t.co/WbtFRN8> _

<http://twitter.com/#!/twitter/status/38350069627359232>

------
andre3k1
Both owned by UberMedia, who last week raised a huge round of funding and
purchased TweetDeck.

